# 2018 Haunted grave yard classes in CT



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

http://hauntedgraveyard.com/behind-the-screams-at-the-haunted-graveyard/
In case anyone wants to go to their site. 

Sounds really nifty!


----------

